Ask HN: What is the % of ownership of GitHub founders? - sahin-boydas
======
quickthrower2
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/noahkirsch/2018/06/04/github-
ac...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/noahkirsch/2018/06/04/github-acquisition-
mints-new-billionaires/#6e6893993c75)

> Microsoft announced on Monday that it would buy software development
> platform GitHub for $7.5 billion in stock, minting new billionaires in the
> process.

Based on Forbes estimates, GitHub cofounder and CEO Chris Wanstrath will
receive as much as $1.5 billion in Microsoft stock. He is GitHub’s single
largest shareholder, a source familiar with the company’s finances told
Forbes. Wanstrath’s cofounders Tom Preston-Werner and PJ Hyett will walk away
with an estimated $1.25 billion and close to $1 billion, respectively.

From this I would infer:

Chris Wanstrath: 20% Tom Preston-Werner: 16.67% PJ Hyett: 13.33%

Take this with a pinch of salt.

~~~
mindcrash
I think Kyle, Scott, Melissa and Ryan can also expect a pretty good payday if
GitHub followed the startup tradition of giving early hires a substantial
amount of stock.

